

A Google Streetview / Wikipedia Mashup - dansingerman
http://blog.dansingerman.com/post/1074603376/a-google-streetview-wikipedia-mashup

======
stewsnooze
I notice that the wikipedia links are fairly accurate. The foursquare ones are
obviously less accurate as they allow any old guy to add a bar and there isn't
obviously the same amount of fact checking going on in the foursquare arena.

~~~
dansingerman
That is true. One of the reasons why I didn't add similar 'friendly' URLs to
Foursquare locations.

------
Potter
I like the idea. Unfortunately the 'Empire State Building' page takes me to a
particularly rural part of Algeria.

~~~
dansingerman
Really? It works for me with
[http://geosay.com/#!wikipediastreetview=http://en.wikipedia....](http://geosay.com/#!wikipediastreetview=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Empire_State_Building)

Rural Algeria is probably our default location (30,0) as that is what makes
some sense when the map is zoomed out - you should only get that if we can't
locate you in any way, but it also sounds like the wikipedia thing is not
working. Can you post browser/ OS, etc please?

~~~
bambax
I was also in the middle of Morocco the first time I tried. Then it worked.

I think what happens is, the first time you go to geosay you have to allow the
browser to give away your location; if you click on "search here" (bottom
left) before having given this authorization, you land in Africa.

A simple fix could be to not show the "search here" link before the
application has a real location...?

~~~
dansingerman
We have just deployed a fix for this. I _think_ some versions of FF have a bug
in NetworkGeolocationProvider.js

(I think this is the bug: <http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/questions/740469>
although I have it in 3.6.8)

Anyhow, could you try again and see how it works?

